# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte > IBIUR >  Embalse de Ibiur

## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
He encontrado en el youtube unos cortos vídeos de la construcción del embalse de ibiur (deberían ser de 2004).
Me atrae mucho el trabajo de los blondines, no he podído encontrar muchos documentos con respecto a estas grúas funiculares que han estado presentes en la construcción de las grandes presas.
También pongo el enlace con la Confederación Hidrográfica del Norte donde hablan de esta presa y su cometido.

No he encontrado donde aplicar este hilo. Sres. moderadores, trabajo para ustedessss :Big Grin: 

Un saludo
Antonio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEqTeFJY-oY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnfSxICanIA&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6xZL...eature=related
http://www.chcantabrico.es/index.php?idm=9&page=415

----------


## sergi1907

Hola Antonio.

He pasado este tema al sub.foro de este embalse

Un saldo

----------


## FEDE

Muy buena toda la información Antonio y los videos, si algunos levantaran la cabeza.... gracias y un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Buscando por la red he encontrado esta foto de la pared en obras.



Un saludo

----------


## No Registrado

Hola!

Los videos son de finales de 2006 y 2007, que es cuando se ejecutó el hormigonado de la presa.

Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

Aprovecho para enviaros una foto del llenado de la presa. Es del viernes pasado.

Un saludo.

----------


## Xuquer

Viendo los videos me llevan a hacer una reflexión, por pqueña que sea la presa, y esta lo es, la obra es imponente, quiero decir que las máquinas son de embergadura como si de una grande se tratase, mas o menos hormigón, mas o menos máquinas...al final, alucinante  :EEK!: 

gracias por la info. y salu2  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## david_k70

hola gente, pues yo tengo bastantes fotos de esta presa, trabajamos alli, la contruccion del muro duro poco, desde verano del 2006, a verano tambien del 2008,,,, fue una obra dura, pero buena, en un entorno increible,,,,, me han enseñado fotos de este fin de semana y esta casi en la tercera toma ya, 
respecto a los londines, tambien tengo fotos en detalle, pero para espectaculares los de la presa de castrovido, si podeis ir a verlos,,,,jeje
a ver si poco a poco me pongo al dia y os subo fotos del sobron desembalsando por las 3 compuetas, de ibiur desde abajo y de barrios de luna de hace unos dias,,,,,jeje

un saludo,,,,

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.

Mirad lo que he encontrado en youtube: un pequeño documental de las entrañas de la presa de Ibiur.

Que los disfruteis...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=us8VM...eature=related

Un saludo
Antonio

----------

